# Polk RTi8 vs Paradigm Studio 100 vs Energy CF-70



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

All,

I'm new to this website and new with looking to install my first HT and was looking for advice and a few speaker options that I have found on Craigslist. I plan on having this installed in a full size basement which is about 30L x 20W x 9H. Below are the options with the pricing just need help which route I should go. These all have different packages so I don't mind spending the money to complete the whole surround system just trying to see which tower speakers are better and what option is best for the price.

1. $900

1) Yamaha Amp V1700 
(1) Polk Audio Center Channel Speaker CSi3
(1) Polk Audio Subwoofer PSW505
(2) Polk audio Tower Speakers RTi8
(1) Speaker Craft 2ch Amplifier BB275

2. $950

(2) Paradigm Studio 100 v3

3. $375

(2) Energy CF-70


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

If you can afford it, go for Paradigm Studio 100, it's defiantly the best speaker of the bunch. If you can score those for under $800-900 then you are getting a good deal.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

I also found these other option.

$950
(2) Klipsch KSP 400's


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

bernch5 said:


> I also found these other option.
> 
> $950
> (2) Klipsch KSP 400's


My personal taste and that of quite a few others is to pass on _most_ Klipsch speakers. They lack a lot of bass definition and clarity, the horns tend to get a bit bright and lack certain details found in dome and ribbon tweeters.

Oh, and with craigslist: I have spent months searching for things, sometimes a few years. Time, persistence, and patience pays dividends. But with those Studio 100 speakers, you may have found some early gold; provided they are not blown.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback on this if I do go with the paradigm can you help me out selecting a center and 2 surround speakers that are a resonable price and go well with these paradigms. Also should I get a sub with this system and if so which one should i be looking at? One more question what receiver should be good to push these paradigms as well as the other speakers that won't give me any issues?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

These are the matches for the Paradigm Studio 100v3s... Paradigm Studio cc570v3, and Paradigm adp470v3. My original system was these plus the Studio 100v3s, but they got destroyed during shipment, so I picked up the Studio 80v2s. I wish I had the Studio 100v3s.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Studio 100. Still have my v2's and no plans to replace them.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have version 2 Studio 60 and I wish I had a chance like yours to buy the Studio 100. Finding matching surrounds and centers for paradigm is real easy to do, since they are fairly common.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Ok I went ahead and picked up these studio 100's my next question is what type or brand of receiver should I use or should I also consider running 2 Amps so I can get the most out of these speakers?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

bernch5 said:


> Ok I went ahead and picked up these studio 100's my next question is what type or brand of receiver should I use or should I also consider running 2 Amps so I can get the most out of these speakers?


I have ran my Studios with Denon AVRs... The 2807, 3806, and currently the 4520. I have always been happy with the sound of them but you might be more picky than I am now. If you go with a AVR, I would just make sure you can run it as a preamp in case you want to get dif power amps for you main channels. Sonny is running ML with his 4520 and sold his power amps.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

bernch5 said:


> Ok I went ahead and picked up these studio 100's my next question is what type or brand of receiver should I use or should I also consider running 2 Amps so I can get the most out of these speakers?


Idealy you should be running separate Pre-Amplifer-processor (Marantz 8801) and discrete amplifier (so many to choose from). But if you insist on being budget minded, then the next closest thing in my opinion is going to be Marantz AV Receiver. Anything with 120-250 watts per channel is going to be plenty of power:hsd: for these speakers.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

I plan on using this system for HT and music 50/50 and keep in mind that I'll be adding the paradigm center and surround speakers. I currently have a Yamaha RX-V371 so can I use this along with an extra amp to push the subs on the 100's or should I look for another 2 amp setup.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

bernch5 said:


> I plan on using this system for HT and music 50/50 and keep in mind that I'll be adding the paradigm center and surround speakers. I currently have a Yamaha RX-V371 so can I use this along with an extra amp to push the subs on the 100's or should I look for another 2 amp setup.



While Yamaha does make solid products, I will always question the ability and quality of anything on the budget end of the spectrum. I have some doubts your receiver is up to the task of running your HT with adaquate power. With all five channels going, your output to the front left and right could easily drop to 50-80watts; which may ultimatly destroy your speakers. 

After speakers, what kind of a budget are you working with here? If you can afford it, I would go for a Marantz SR-7007 or a Separate Pre-Pro and 5 channel Amplifer.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

I would like to see if I could stay between 500-700 range if possible. I just don't know if I should stick with one high end avr or get an extra amp with avr to run these speakers for the best sound.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I really think getting a new receiver will be your best value here and the best boon to overall sound quality and uniformity of tone across all channels. I have used the 6007 and it is an impressive beast; better build quality than an comparative Onkyo with much the same processing power. 

The Marantz 6007 is $750 at Accessories for Less.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

bernch5 said:


> I plan on using this system for HT and music 50/50 and keep in mind that I'll be adding the paradigm center and surround speakers. I currently have a Yamaha RX-V371 so can I use this along with an extra amp to push the subs on the 100's or should I look for another 2 amp setup.


Does your Yamaha allow you to run it as a preamp only? If so why not get the Emotiva XPA3 power amp that is advertised on this site? You will only need the extra power for your front 3 channels.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

ellisr63 said:


> Does your Yamaha allow you to run it as a preamp only? If so why not get the Emotiva XPA3 power amp that is advertised on this site? You will only need the extra power for your front 3 channels.


No, it does not allow for pre-amp out; except for the subwoofer. 
http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx/rx-v371_black__u/?mode=model


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

8086 said:


> No, it does not allow for pre-amp out; except for the subwoofer.
> http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx/rx-v371_black__u/?mode=model


I have a question about my paradigm speakers. I was measuring the ohms to the 100 v3 and read 4 and then the 690 v4 was at 8 ohms. Does this seem correct?


----------

